# How are Christians to live in a pluralistic society??



## tdh86 (Jul 11, 2017)

Afternoon all!

I'd love to get people's thoughts on the following...

http://www.christianconcern.com/our...esponding-to-john-stevens-liberal-pluralist-v

I've just come across this article from Dr Joe Boot, who I have only just become aware of through this article. He's writing in response to a public missive from John Stevens, the National Director of the FIEC. The FIEC is the Fellowship of Independent Evangelical Churches which is the organisation to which the church I attend belongs. The FIEC is one of the only organisations of it's kind in the UK as far as I am aware and so the majority of independent evangelical/baptist churches are likely to be affiliated to it. They have no ecclesiastical authority over us (hence the independent part) but, still, I think this is very significant.

I think Dr Boot's arguments are very difficult to counter, but, if he is right, what does this mean practically for us as believers in the Godless western cultures we live in? How do we impose Biblical morals on a secular humanist society? At least, without the Lord moving in mighty revival...


----------



## Dachaser (Jul 11, 2017)

tdh86 said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> I'd love to get people's thoughts on the following...
> 
> ...


We do what the christians since time of Jesus always have been exhorted to do, to live as salt and light, be praying, and to make ready to give an account of what we believe and why.


----------



## tdh86 (Jul 11, 2017)

I would agree with that. Sometimes it seems like Boot is saying more than that though. Like we should be trying to win back ground in some way? Which doesn't really seem to have a New Testament savour to it...


----------



## Dachaser (Jul 11, 2017)

tdh86 said:


> I would agree with that. Sometimes it seems like Boot is saying more than that though. Like we should be trying to win back ground in some way? Which doesn't really seem to have a New Testament savour to it...


He might be applying it in the sense of reconstructing the society/culture for Christ?


----------

